# Neuer Pc oder doch aufrüsten ?



## Staffmaps (20. November 2011)

*Neuer Pc oder doch aufrüsten ?*

Hi, ich möchte gern mein System aufrüsten um einfach Spiele wie Skyrim und Bf³ optimal in guter Qualität spielen zu können. Mir persönlich ist es sehr wichtig das Maximum aus Games zu holen, das bedeutet ich will auf Maximale einstellung InGame spielen können. Nun wollte ich euch mal fragen ob es sich lohnt mein System aufzurüsten oder ob sich ein komplett neues System mehr lohnen würde.

Meine Daten:

Prozessor: Core2Duo E6600
Mainboard: Gigabyte S-Series EP45-DS3L (Intel P43/P45 Express Workstation)
Graka: GeForce GTX 260
Speicher: DDR-2-SDRAM 4GB 800Mhz


Laufwerke/Netzteil/Gehäuse sind okay


----------



## quaaaaaak (20. November 2011)

Lass dich von den maximalen grafikeinstellungen nicht verrückt machen  ein spiel sollte doch spaß machen und nicht übertrieben aus sehen oder?
für bf3 auf hoch/max würde ich auf jedenfall neu kaufen, du wirst nicht wirklich billiger wegkommen,w enn du auf das alte zeug upgraden willst.
 was hast du denn für ein netzteil?


----------



## UTSky (20. November 2011)

Neuer PC -  Der Core Duo und deine Grafikkarte sind zu schwach.
Wie steht es mit deinem Netzteil


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2011)

Also, man könnte da noch als CPU einen Q8400 kaufen, ca 130-140€. ABER wenn du auch das Board und RAM verkaufst, könntest Du auch nen AMD X4 955 oder so inkl. Board kaufen - das wäre dann besser als ein Q8400 und würde Dich vermutlich in der Summe kaum mehr kosten. 

Als Grafikkarte würde ich dann eine AMD 6870 nehmen (140€) oder natürlich auch stärkere Karten - hängt auch von Deinem Budget ab.


----------



## Staffmaps (20. November 2011)

Also was die Gafik angeht muss ich eingestehen ich bin eine Grafikhure xD
Mir ist es extrem wichtig das ich in Spielen wie Skyrim 

Das Netzteil ist ein 
Netzteil 600W LC-Power LC6600 V2.2

Okay, da sich das aufrüsten scheinbar nicht lohnt, was würdet ihr für ein System empfehlen (auch in bezug auf eine lange und effektive nutzung)
Zusammenstellen oder Komplettsystem ?

Das Budget wären so ca. 700 bis max 900 €


----------



## quaaaaaak (20. November 2011)

netzteil ist alles andere als okay 
 für 700€ würd ich in etwa das voschlagen
Phenom II X4 955
Scythe Katana 3
Gigabyte 970A UD3
500GB Hdd
2x4GB Ram 1333MHz Cl9
Lancool K58
DVD Brenner
AMD HD6870
Coolermaster Silent Pro 500

würde ~700€ kosten

bei 900€ könnte man die cpu gegen einen 
i5 2500K
ein P67 Mainboard mit B3 stepping 
und eine GTX560Ti/HD 6950 tauschen


----------



## Staffmaps (20. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht das ?
Nur fehlen noch ein passendes Netzteil / Gehäuse / Prozessorlüfter / Festplatte. (Nur damit wäre mein Budget auch erschöpft  )

Gibt es auch *fertig* PC`s die vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältniss passen (keine billig Komponenten verbaut haben)

bzw. gibt es hier ein passendes System zwischen 700-900 was von denn Komponenten her passt
http://www.xmx.de/shop/mainpage_nvidia.php


PS: sorry für all die Fragen aber ich bin nicht so der Hardware Experte


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2011)

Ne GTX 560 für 270€ ? ^^ Also, die günstigste 560 Ti kriegst Du an sich ab 180€. Ist die jetzt BESONDERS leise, oder warum hast Du so eine teure ausgesucht? Eine GTX 560 Ti ist grad mal 10-15% schneller als eine AMD 6870, von der Du eine leise Variante schon für 140€ bekommst. Da wäre ja fast schon ein Crossfire mit ZWEI 6870 billiger als diese eine GTX 560 ti ^^  Vlt. schau Dich auch nach einer AMD 6950 um, die ist je nach Spiel mal schneller, mal langsamer als eine TX 560 Ti und ab 180€ zu haben, evlt findest Du da auch schon günstiger eine leise - sofern das wie gesagt der Grund für Deine Wahl war.

Das rausgesuchte RAM ist Unfug. Da merkst Du keinen Unterschied zu DDR3-1333-RAM, zahlst aber das doppelte. Und 16GB brauchst Du wenn überhaupt nur, wenn Du viel Videoediting oder so was machst.

Beim Board würde es ebensogut ein P67-Board für 80-90€ tun, sofern das alle Onboardfeatures hat, die Du haben willst. 


Hier wäre auch ein Beispiel-PC mit nem INtel für 700€: PC-Konfigurationen für Battlefield 3, Skyrim, Modern Warfare 3, Anno 2070 und Co. ab 500 Euro wenn Du jetzt bei der Festplatte erstmal die alte weiternutzt (wäre bei den aktuellen Preisen ohnehin das klügere), dann kostet der PC nur ca 600€, und somit wäre dann auch noch genug Puffer für eine leisere Grafikkarte oder eine 6950. Als CPU-Kühler zB ein Scythe Katana 3. Und auch beim Gehäuse kannst Du natürlich nach Deinem Geschmack was aussuchen.


----------



## Staffmaps (20. November 2011)

Danke dir, diesen Link habe ich mir bereits vor einigen Min angesehen.

Prozessor:	Intel i5-2500k	180 Euro
CPU-Kühler:EKL Alpenföhn Brocken	35 Euro
Mainboard:Asus P8P67 Rev 3.1	110 Euro
Arbeitsspeicher:	16GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1333	70 Euro
Grafikkartealit Ge Force GTX 570	270 Euro
Netzteil:Corsair Enthusiast Modular TX650M	85 Euro
Gehäuse:AeroCool RS-9 Devil Red	60 Euro


Gesamtpreis etwa:	810 Euro

Da ich noch Laufwerke bekomme und erstmal meine alte Festplatten nutze.
Also du "ihr" würdet sagen das System ist definitiv ein Zocker System was auch mithält wenn ich die Grafik auf Max schraube ?

PS: Kennt ihr einen Händler, wo ich all die Komponenten erhalte, leider finde ich keinen. Mich verwirrt auch das es ein Mainboard/Graka gleicher Name aber in 100 Preisklassen gibt  vielleicht hat ja jemand 5minuten Zeit mir einen in dieser Config zusammenzustellen und mir denn Link zukommen zulassen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2011)

Schau beim Board, dass Du GENAU das P8P67 Rev 3.1 bekommst. Das "Rev 3.1" ist sozusagen die genauere Modellbezeichnung. Es gibt halt auch noch zB P8P67 "Rev 3.0" oder ohne "Rev" einfach nur "P8P67 LE" oder so was - das wäre dann ein anderes Modell.

Die Grafikkarte ist gut. Die nächstbessere wäre eine GTX 580, die aber auch nur 10-15% besser und dann direkt 400€ kostet. Mit der GTX 570 kannst Du alles auf max spielen. Du kannst nur VIELLEICHT bei manchen (und noch kommenden Spielen) nicht ALLES auf "ultra" und 16x AA unf 32x AF und so einen KRam einstellen, aber da darfst Du Dich nicht verrückt machen lassen: ob Du nun ein Spiel wie ZB Battlefield 3 mit wirkliich ALLEM auf Anschlag maximum spielst oder bei manchen Dingen ein bisschen weniger einstellst und "nur" 8x AA statt 16x AA, da merkst Du gar keinen Unterschied. 

Wegen des Shops: Du kannst auch ein anderes RAM nehmen, es MUSS nicht genau das gleiche sein: Hauptsache es ist DDR3-1333. Auch bei der GRafikkarte muss es nicht die von Palit sein. Selbst beim Board wäre es nicht schlimm, wenn Du ein anderes um die 100-110€ nimmst, das auch "P67" im Namen hat. Welche Shops hast Du denn bisher angeschaut, wo würdest Du gern bestellen?


----------



## UTSky (21. November 2011)

Warum denn 16GB RAM? Du bekommst guten 8GB RAM schon für 30€.
16GB sind nicht nur overkill sondern auch Geldverschwendung, wenn du nicht wie Herbboy sagte, Rendering/Videoediting machst

Du könntest dafür das Geld in eine besser 570er stecken oder ne bessere 6970. Die Palit hat für meine verhältnisse viel zu hohe Temperaturen und ist auch nicht wirklich leise. Aber das musst du wissen was dir wichtig ist


----------



## Staffmaps (22. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wegen des Shops: Du kannst auch ein anderes RAM nehmen, es MUSS nicht genau das gleiche sein: Hauptsache es ist DDR3-1333. Auch bei der GRafikkarte muss es nicht die von Palit sein. Selbst beim Board wäre es nicht schlimm, wenn Du ein anderes um die 100-110€ nimmst, das auch "P67" im Namen hat. Welche Shops hast Du denn bisher angeschaut, wo würdest Du gern bestellen?



Ich habe kmcomputer.de / alternate.de , halt die standard Seiten. Nur ich denke mal es gibt bestimmt auch die ein oder andere Seite wo ich ALLE Teile bekomme. Ich habe herzlich wenig lust mein Pc von 3 verschiedenen Shops zu bestellen.




UTSky schrieb:


> Warum denn 16GB RAM? Du bekommst guten 8GB RAM schon für 30€.
> 16GB sind nicht nur overkill sondern auch Geldverschwendung, wenn du nicht wie Herbboy sagte, Rendering/Videoediting machst
> 
> Du könntest dafür das Geld in eine besser 570er stecken oder ne bessere 6970. Die Palit hat für meine verhältnisse viel zu hohe Temperaturen und ist auch nicht wirklich leise. Aber das musst du wissen was dir wichtig ist



Ich glaube das ich bei 16Gb nicht viel falsch machen kann. Bei 900€ fallen die 30/35 € auch nicht mehr so auf. Recht hast du aber schon.

Also am Pc mach ich nicht viel, Photoshop/Mapping für Games/Zocken.



*Könntet ihr einen Shop empfehlen? Weil ich habe gemerkt das zum beisp bei Alternate viele Teile um 5 bis 10% teurer sind als anders wo. Vielleicht habt ihr selber ja auch schon Erfahrungen mit einem guten Shop gemacht. Preis/Leistung/Service*


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2011)

hardwareversand.de ist sehr gut, hat bei zB geizhals.at/de bessere Wertungen als zB amazon, und es sind auch irgendwas mit über 3000 Wertungen, also kein unbekannter Shop 

Da ist auch alles vorrätig AUSSER dem Gehäuse, das haben die GAR nicht im Sortiment. Aber da gibt es ja viel Auswahl, einfach ein ähnlich teures anderes nehmen, es gibt viele für 60-70€. AM Schluss unten poste ich ein paar Vorschläge - google aber mal, wenn Du eines ausgesucht hast, ob eine GTX 570 da problemlos reinpasst.

Und ich würde nur vlt. statt des Ripjaws den GeiL Enhance Corsa nehmen, da der ein paar Euro billiger ist. Den hab ich auch: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit GeIL Enhance Corsa PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)

Bei der GTX 570 gibt es auch mehrere Modell bis 300€ auf Lager, da kannst Du in Ruhe schauen, welche da vlt. besser ist.




Hier nun ein paar Gehäuse, die es auch bei hardwareversand.de gibt: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Revoltec Seventy 2 schwarz, ATX, ohne Netzteil 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower black Window, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - IN WIN Dragon Slayer Midi-Tower - black, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz auch mit Fenster hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Antec Dark Fleet DF10, ATX, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cubitek Tattoo Fire Midi-Tower F510 - Window black/red, ohne Netzteil
... ist halt auch immer GEschmackssache.


----------



## Staffmaps (22. November 2011)

16 2x8GB-Kit GeIL Enhance Corsa PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) *62 €*

Palit Geforce GTX 570 Sonic Platinum, 1280MB, PCI-Express *297,99 €*

Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX650M, 650Watt *85,17 €*

ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 *110,24 €*

Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel *30,28 €*

Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155 *185,73 €*

CM Storm Enforcer - black, ohne Netzteil *80,57 €*


- *852,04 €*

-Ist der Preis für die Hardware "okay" `?
-Wo könnte ich sparen *€* ohne an Performance zu verlieren.
-Der Shop nennt sich hardwareversand.de - Startseite "bitte sagt mir ein Gehäuse was hier zu verfügung steht"

Laufwerk*e* & Festplatte*n* habe ich hier


----------



## Staffmaps (22. November 2011)

Noch bin ich mir nicht sicher welches Gehäuse:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - NZXT LeXa S Midi-Tower - black, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - CM Storm Enforcer - black, ohne Netzteil

Wichtig ist mir das es Optimal kühlt. 
Natürlich sollte es auch nach was aussehen aber das tun die beiden.
Von Vorteil sind auch direkte Steckplätze für USB Headset und co im vorderen Bereich. (haben auch beide)


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2011)

Ich hab ein CM Storm Scout, das ist sehr gut. Wenn die Maße beim Enforcer stimmen, dann ist das sicher ein gutes Gehäuse.

Das andere ist auch okay und kostet halt etwas weniger.


Wenn Du noch sparen willst, dann hol erstmal "nur" 8GB, das reicht auch für Photoshop dicke. 

Beim Board kannst Du auch das hier nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI P67A-C43 (B3), Intel P67, ATX, DDR3


----------



## UTSky (22. November 2011)

Ich arbeite professionell bei RedBull mit Photoshop, Indesign, Illustrator, After Effects, etc etc. 
Und glaub mir wenn ich dir sage, du brauchst keine 16GB wenn du nicht täglich renderst.
Für den täglichen Gaming, Photoshop bereich reichen 8GB mehr als aus.


mindfactory.de   ist noch ne sehr gute Seite


Und wie gesagt, ob du dir die Palit GTX570 holst...  würde ich nochmal überdenken. Nimm das Geld vom RAM und steck es in ne bessere Karte,  ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS  oder die MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III PE/OC


----------



## Staffmaps (22. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab ein CM Storm Scout, das ist sehr gut. Wenn die Maße beim Enforcer stimmen, dann ist das sicher ein gutes Gehäuse.
> 
> Das andere ist auch okay und kostet halt etwas weniger.
> 
> ...


 
Danke dir, da du scheinbar Erfahrung mit dem Anbieter/Hersteller des Gehäuses hast wird das wohl für mich keine falsche wahl sein. Und optisch macht das Teil auch einigeß her so wie ich finde. Wie und wo finde ich herraus ob die Maße stimmen ? Einfach googlen oder eine @Mail an denn Hersteller ?

Das mit dem Arbeitsspeicher werde ich nochmal überdenken.

Wo ist der unterschied zwischen denn beiden Boards (Vor & Nachteile) Weil preislich sind sie ja nahe beisammen.




UTSky schrieb:


> Ich arbeite professionell bei RedBull mit Photoshop, Indesign, Illustrator, After Effects, etc etc.
> Und glaub mir wenn ich dir sage, du brauchst keine 16GB wenn du nicht täglich renderst.
> Für den täglichen Gaming, Photoshop bereich reichen 8GB mehr als aus.
> 
> ...



Zum ASpeicher (s.o)

Magst du mir evtl als leihe denn unterschied ziwchen denn 3 Karten nennen (Preislich / Leistung)



Ich danke euch für all denn Support, bald habt ihr eure ruhe  Denn scheinbar komm ich meinem Ziel ja langsam näher.



Bisher schaut das System dann so aus:

16 2x8GB-Kit GeIL Enhance Corsa PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) *62 €*

Palit Geforce GTX 570 Sonic Platinum, 1280MB, PCI-Express *297,99 €*

Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX650M, 650Watt *85,17 €*

ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 *110,24 €*

Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel *30,28 €*

Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155 *185,73 €*

CM Storm Enforcer - black, ohne Netzteil *80,57 €*


- *852,04 €*

Arbeitsspeicher und Graka werden ggf. noch geuppt.
Mal sehen was ich hier später zur GraKa lese.

Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2011)

Bei den Mainboards gibt es kaum Unterschiede. Für die meisten User ist das einzige wichtige an sich die Anzahl an externen und internen USB-Anschlüssen. Alles andere ist bei den Boards ausreichend vorhanden - es ist für 99% der User egal, ob das Board nun 2 oder 3 PCIe x16-Slots hat, oder ob es nun 2 oder 3 PCI-Slots hat usw. Das einzige, worauf Du achten müsstest: FALLS Du Firewire oder esata brauchst, dann schau halt, ob es dafür auch einen Anschlus gibt

Wegen der Gehäusemaße: du kannst ja mal googlen nach zb dem Gehäusenamen und "GTX 570". Da findest Du dann sicher entweder Leute, die das Gehäuse und eine GTx 570 haben => dann passt die Karte natürlich rein, oder Du findest Leute, die die gleiche Frage hatten und wirst dann auch eine Antwort finden. Ich hab auch einen Test gefunden: CM Storm Enforcer Gehäuse - Seite 2 | Review | Technic3D  da steht zu dem Thema auch "Beim Einbau der Grafikkarte zeigt sich, dass die kompakte Gehäuseform durchaus einige Probleme machen kann. Sind beide Festplattenkäfige montiert, sind 27cm Platz zwischen Rückwand und den Käfigen. Man kann einen der Käfige ausbauen und hat dann 39cm Platz. Das sollte auch für die größte Erweiterungskarte ausreichen."

=> da Du ja sicher nicht ein Dutzend Festplatten einbauen willst, wäre das also kein Problem, WENN die Karte länger als 27cm wäre


----------



## Staffmaps (22. November 2011)

Also erstmal danke .

Kurze frage (ich hoffe sie ist nicht zu blöde) aber was ist_Firewire_ oder _esata_

Festplatten kommen nur 2 rein.
Laufwerke kommen nur 2 rein.

Wegen der GraKa muss ich jetzt nur mal schauen welches Modell nun das beste im Bereich der 250-330€ Grenze ist.
Hatte bisher nur positives über die oben genannte GraKa gelesen , wusste nur nicht das es trotz der selben Bezeichnung GTX570 solche unterschiede gibt (was mich wieder durcheinander bringt)


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2011)

Firewire nutzen manche externen Festplatten oder auch Videokameras. Wobei so eine Festplatte dann fast immer auch USB hat. esata ist ein externer Sata-Anschluss. Auch hier: einige externe PLatten haben esata, das ist dann halt so schnell, als wäre die Platte im PC eingebaut, also bei aktuellen Platten ca 70-90 MB/s. Per USB2.0 ist der Speed deutlich langsamer (25-30MB/s). Wenn die externe Platte USB3.0 hat und der PC auch, dann hat man wiederum vollen Speed.


----------



## Staffmaps (22. November 2011)

Ah okay, danke für diese Aufklärung.

Kannst du was zum Unterschied der 3 GraKas sagen `? 
Ich sehe zwar die Details aber für mich scheinen es nur Minimale Wert Unterschiede zu sein?! Oder irr ich mich. Nur preislich liegt etwas dazwischen


----------



## UTSky (22. November 2011)

Zur Palit kannst du ja hiermal nachlesen - Hardwareluxx - Kurztest: EVGA GeForce GTX 570 Superclocked und Palit GeForce GTX 570 Sonic Platinum


und hier mal die MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III PE/OC: Hardwareluxx - Test: MSI GeForce GTX 570 TwinFrozr III Power Edition

Die MSI ist kühler, etwas schneller und leiser
Bei hardwareversand.de für 308€  - hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC, 1280MB GDDR5, PCI-Express


----------



## Staffmaps (26. November 2011)

So ganz schlau bin ich auch nicht geworden, hab jetzt einigeß über die 570gtx gelesen. Viele sagen diese oder jene sei besser. Ich muss sagen die Lautstärke der Karte ist mir relativ egal* wichtig ist das sie A.nicht zu WARM wird. B.eine TOP Leistung hat.

Nun welche 570gtx bringt die beste Leistung ?!


----------



## svd (26. November 2011)

Das sind ja drei Wünsche auf einmal! Das geht nun wirklich nicht...

Also, Leistung und Abwärme gehen immer Hand in Hand. Und wenn der Lüfter schlecht ist, wird die Kiste auch noch laut.

Aber warum machst du dir überhaupt so'n Kopp? Ist doch gar nicht notwendig.

Die Standardausführung der GTX570 taktet den Chip mit 732Mhz. Die, ab Werk, am höchsten übertaktete Karte, die "Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 Super Overclock", mit 845Mhz.

Was auf dem Papier nach einem wahnsinnigen Plus von 15% klingt, macht, in der Praxis, selten (sehr sehr seeeeeeehr selten) mehr als fünf(!) Bilder pro Sekunde aus. Bei uneingeschränkter Spielbarkeit in FullHD bei quasi jedem Spiel.

Und es existiert schlichtweg kein Spiel, dass auf einer OC GTX570 flüssig, auf der Standardversion lediglich ruckelig läuft.

Dazu kommt noch, dass eine normale GTX570 ab 270 Euro zu haben ist, die Gigabyte SO zB. ab 325 Euro. 
(55 Euro für 5 fps auszugeben, grenzt ja an Dekadenz. Hol dir doch für das Geld lieber Arkham City oder Skyrim...)

Wenn du unbedingt an die 300 Euro ausgeben möchtest, und Platz (2,5 Slots) auf dem Mainboard hast, nimm dir die
"Gainward GeForce GTX570 Phantom". Die ist leicht übertaktet, soll unter Last sehr leise sein und schön isse auch noch.

Aber wenn du überlegen musst, ob dir die Leistung einer GTX570 genügt, würde ich gleich eine GTX580 oder ein SLI Gespann zweier GTX560Ti Karten in Erwägung ziehen...


(Und unterschätze den Komfort eines leisen Rechners nicht. Wenn es keinen Zugriff auf die alte IDE Platte gibt, kannst du mit geschlossenen Augen nicht sagen, ob der PC meiner Mom an ist, oder nicht. Also, das hätte ich bei meinem Rechner auch gerne... )


----------



## Zocker15xD (26. November 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass EINE GTX 570 vollkommen für alles ausreicht. Wie svd  schon sagte, nur ne Referenzkarte oder dann halt die Phantom, 55 Euro mehr für 5 FPS in FullHD ist ja sinnlos.
Die GTX 580 ist sozusagen eine Abzocke, dann lieber noch 2x ne HD 6870 in Crossfire, die sind zusammen schneller als eine GTX 580 und je nach dem mindestens 140 (!) Euro billiger.


----------



## Staffmaps (28. November 2011)

Okay, ich werde mal schauen was ich da mache! Aber danke für eure hilfe!

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe kann ich im allg nicht viel falsch machen mit einer GTX570.

PS: Skyrim hab ich (+bf3) das ist der Grund für ein neues System nur will ich diese Games ebend mit vielen FPS und guter Grafik spielen.


----------

